# No more Cheap stuff



## Go_Ducks (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok so I went to fry's yesterday and listened to the 5100 and the 7100, they didn’t have the 6100. The 7100 does come with the 606 though so that was cool. They also had made some themselves with an onkyo receiver and Boston speakers. Don’t know if it was me or the room but I wasn’t impressed on the sound. They were just down an isle in the open with all the speakers next to each other though. And I think one of the 7100's speakers was blown. Then I went to listen to some "real" speakers and apparently customer service stinks there lol, nobody ever came to help me out, so I said forget it. They had a pretty good sale on JBL's too. Wish I would have written the # down so I remembered what they were. Anyway. I think I have decided that I don’t have to have surround now and am just going to shoot for a receiver and front speakers. I know I Know I cant make up my mind. But I figure might as well do it right the first time. Besides if I buy the HTIB, The WAF wont know the diff in sound and who knows when I'll be able to upgrade. She didn’t even think there would be a difference in the new TV with the old one, and this one is 11" bigger and HD. Everyone on here is pretty partial to SVS, but you go to another site and there partial to something else and say not to buy svs hsu etc etc. So SVS sounds good to me but would like other options too. I know that a buddy of mine had Paradigm, like 10 years ago lol, but I remember liking the sound, so I guess I'm looking for something that sounds like that, if that helps. I'm up for anything I guess. I do however want to know what you think about starting with a center? I keep reading its like 80% of the sound and right now I just want to get rid of the TV speaker, my old denon center is pretty much what I use now with the TV speaker off and the fronts turned off (old sony floors) . We are pretty much 98% regular TV watching and the rest movies. The main time the stereo is on is outside so its those speakers in use. So could I get away with the center channel and a receiver now and the fronts next then the sub and finally the surrounds. That’s really piecing it together but can get better stuff if I buy slow lol. I know that the center needs to match the fronts so what ever center I get I need to have the fronts in mind. Sorry this is so long. Let me know what you think, both for what speakers and for going center first then fronts and so on. This was much easier before I started researching and reading forums lol. And when I go to look for speakers I dont know what to look for. I find paradigm or something but dont know if its the right one to look at. I guess my budget varies. If its just starting with the AVS and center then 600 or so. Or could go with the fronts and center and keep the old AVS (pioneer SVS-454) for awhile and buy the 606 later. 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: No more Cheep stuff*

I dont know if you want to go this route ... but here is my suggestion:

 Refurbished 606  and a pair of  floorstanders  or  bookshelf 

EDIT: This is my suggestion AVR ---> FRONTS ---> SUB ---> SUR ---> CTR
I think the SURROUNDS has to come first, because you can phantom your center with the fronts ...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: No more Cheep stuff*

If money is an issue then buying one thing at a time is the best way to go. Its taken me 15 years to build up our system we have now it did not happen over night and most of it was bought before I got married 5 years ago.
Used speakers is a great way to go as if treated properly they should never wear out (at least not for 30 years or so). As a matter of fact speakers usually sound better after several months of use. You can save more than 60% of the original cost as well.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: No more Cheep stuff*

First thing to buy: a receiver. Can drive anything without it. Onkyo I think is the leader in price and feature set. The 605 or 606 is where I'd start.

Next, the front LR speakers. You said you had listened to Paradigm and liked the sound of those -- I'd start there. I'd argue that the offerings from SVS are going to be similar to Paradigm, i.e., a fairly neutral speaker. That being said, I'd really listen to as much as you can. Sounds like you might not get another chance for a LONG while, so I'd do it right.

After that -- I"d probably get a sub to fill out the bottom octaves. SVS or Hsu is, IMO, your only real options. Anything else you could find at a B&M store at the same price range is not going to play as loud with the same low THD or be able to hit the lowest octaves.

Surrounds would be the be the next purchase. Ideally, again IMO, you'd want the same speakers all around, so I'd buy the same speakers you did for the front L/R speakers. However, if you're going to "skimp", maybe this is where you do it. Maybe pick something from the same line or manufacturer so that they'll have as close as possible, the same timbre/tone.

Finally, the center channel. This one really should be the same as the L/R speakers.

Not sure if I'm helping all that much, but...

Oh, and I'd also suggest having a look at this.. that guy is BRILLIANT!! :neener:

JCD

JCD


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: No more Cheep stuff*



JCD said:


> Oh, and I'd also suggest having a look at this.. that guy is BRILLIANT!! :neener: JCD


I agree JCD, the guy who wrote that advise "JCD' is brilliant ... Right, JCD  :devil:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: No more Cheep stuff*



salvasol said:


> I agree JCD, the guy who wrote that advise "JCD' is brilliant ... Right, JCD  :devil:


careful, we dont want his head to explode :shh: seriously its a very good read, lots of great info there.


----------



## Go_Ducks (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: No more Cheep stuff*



> Oh, and I'd also suggest having a look at this.. that guy is BRILLIANT!!


Thanks lol, I have read it, what you know he is BRILLIANT!!



> I dont know if you want to go this route ... but here is my suggestion:
> 
> Refurbished 606 and a pair of floorstanders or bookshelf


I have no problem with used or refurbished stuff!!

So seem to be the majority opionion to go with L/R first, sounds good to me, seems like the L/R are about the same price as a center anyway.

Now WHAT TO LOOK FOR??? Sure I have an Idea on brands but even the big brands JBL PARADIGM...... have there not so good speakers. and then there to much money for me speakers, Whats in the middle?


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: No more Cheep stuff*



Go_Ducks said:


> Thanks lol, I have read it, what you know he is BRILLIANT!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd REALLY REALLY REALLY try to find the same speaker for the center as the L/R.

The last question is totally loaded.. after you buy your receiver, how much money will you have to spend? From there I think we can provide more help/guidance. 

Your approach could also be different than mine. I enjoy the auditioning of speakers. I'm a total fraud as I have tin ears, but I love the process nonetheless. I'd take a few of your favorite acoustic CD's to as many local boutique shops as you have in your area and audition as many speakers as you can in your price range.

FWIW, I'm usually pretty high on the Paradigm at each of their price levels. I also think the offerings from SVS are hard to beat at their price level as well.

JCD


----------



## Go_Ducks (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: No more Cheep stuff*



> enjoy the auditioning of speakers. I'm a total fraud as I have tin ears, but I love the process nonetheless.


Me too, Just havent found anywhere here to do it. Havent been in San Diego that long, but I'm sure there are places to go



> FWIW, I'm usually pretty high on the Paradigm at each of their price levels. I also think the offerings from SVS are hard to beat at their price level as well.


You saying they are priced high or that you think highly of them. If the later what do you sugest? The SVS are priced about right if that means anything. But if I can go awhile on just the front L/R I am willing to spend more and wait for the rest. Floors are also an option if the footprint isnt too large. The WAF is proballly going to want something asteticly pleasing but whatever lol. For the fronts I dont know 5 bills maybe a lil more



> I'd REALLY REALLY REALLY try to find the same speaker for the center as the L/R.


How do I know that, at first I thought same brand was fine but that dont seem to be true. I know you can mix some lines of the same brand but not sure how. Right now think ill just concentrate on the L/R and then deal with the q's for the center later, as long as they dont discontinue my L/R lol


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: No more Cheep stuff*

I'd suggest you stick with the same brand and the same line,... at a bare minimum stay with same line same brand for the Left, Center and Right, the rest, I prefer to keep in the same line, others don't think it matters as much.


----------



## Raymond Leggs (Aug 23, 2008)

not all cheaper/ entry level speakers sound bad or suck, just the ones made by companies who really don't care about audio and more about looks.


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

Go_Ducks said:


> I do however want to know what you think about starting with a center? I keep reading its like 80% of the sound
> I know that the center needs to match the fronts so what ever center I get I need to have the fronts in mind.


I will agree that the center channel is important. But IMO your main left/right speakers are more important. They are the foundation of your system.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: No more Cheep stuff*



Go_Ducks said:


> Me too, Just havent found anywhere here to do it. Havent been in San Diego that long, but I'm sure there are places to go.


I'm sure there are TONS of places in San Diego. If you live outside of San Diego, then you can always go to the manufacturer's website and see if they have a dealer locator. Most do and will show you the closest dealer to your home



Go_Ducks said:


> You saying they are priced high or that you think highly of them. If the later what do you sugest? The SVS are priced about right if that means anything. But if I can go awhile on just the front L/R I am willing to spend more and wait for the rest. Floors are also an option if the footprint isnt too large. The WAF is proballly going to want something asteticly pleasing but whatever lol. For the fronts I dont know 5 bills maybe a lil more


I meant that I think highly of them. I think they represent a really good bang for the buck. But that's just me. There are a lot of folks out there who prefer a different "sound".



Go_Ducks said:


> How do I know that, at first I thought same brand was fine but that dont seem to be true. I know you can mix some lines of the same brand but not sure how. Right now think ill just concentrate on the L/R and then deal with the q's for the center later, as long as they dont discontinue my L/R lol


To exapand on this one a little bit, my prefernce for the center channel would be:

The exact same speaker as the L/R
Another speaker from the same line (e.g., a Studio 20 if you have Studio 100's for the L/R)
The center channel speaker from the same line as the L/R
Another speaker from the same manufacturer (e.g., a Mini-Monitor if you have Studio 20's for your L/R)
Another bookshelf speaker
Another center channel speaker

The whole idea is to find a speaker that has the same tone/timbre/etc as the front L/R speakers. If it's off, as sound pans from one side to the other, it can only hurt the illusion of actually being there.

JCD


----------

